# Suche: Mädchen für alles --> SPS-Programmierer



## Markus (5 April 2007)

Hallo,

jetzt muss sich der Admin auch mal outen zum Thema Beruf, die Situation erfordert dies...  

Wir sind ein kleiner Betrieb mit 3 Mann, und beschäftigen zusätzlich noch zwei Aushilfen. Wir machen hauptsächlich Software aber die Kunden schreien immer häufiger nach kompletten Lösungen inkl. Schaltschrank.

Wir suchen jemaden der in der Lage ist Projekte von der Planung bis zur Inbetriebnahme eigenständig abzuwickeln. EPLAN Kenntnisse wären Klasse, sind aber nicht unbedingt erforderlich. Aber du solltest in der Lage sein zumindest die Konstruktion der Steuerung und die Auswahl und Dimensionierung der Komponenten eigenständig zu bewältigen. Die Software für die SPS und die Visualisierung gehören ebenfalls zu deinen Aufgaben. (keine Angst wenn das zuviel ist, man kann alles lernen wenn man die Bereitschaft dazu bringt...)

Wir suchen zwar keinen Schaltschrankbauer, aber du solltes in der Lage sein einen Schraubendreher richtig zu halten und auch die Bereitschaft mitbringen diesen hin und wieder zu benutzen.

Wir bieten viel flexibilität was deine Arbeitszeit angeht und zahlen diese auch gut, aber wir erwarten im Gegenzug die selbe flexibilität von dir. Wenn du also jeden Tag um 17:00 bei Mama sein willst bist du der falsche für uns.

Wenn du Interesse und/oder weitere Fragen hast, dann ruf mich an oder schreib mir ein Mail.



Mit freundlichen Grüssen / Best Regards

*Markus Uhl*

Uhltronix GmbH
Unterweiler 10
88356 Ostrach
Germany

Tel: 0049 (0) 7585 / 9359-373
Fax: 0049 (0) 7585 / 9359-374
Mobil: 0049 (0) 177 / 7002072
Mail: markus.uhl@uhltronix.com
Internet: www.uhltronix.com









Handelsregister Ulm - HRB 560846
Geschäftsführer: Markus Uhl & Joachim Uhl


----------



## Markus (12 April 2007)

hmm habt ihr etwa alle arbeit?
wenn man bedenkt wie viel zeit manache hier verbrignen kann ich das fast nicht glauben...

die sache wäre sicher interessant, und bezhalt wird auch anständig...


ihr müsst keine doktortitel mitbringen, bin selber auch schon von einer schule geflogen. ihr müst wollen, das ist das wichtigste...


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (12 April 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> hmm habt ihr etwa alle arbeit?
> wenn man bedenkt wie viel zeit manache hier verbrignen kann ich das fast nicht glauben...
> 
> die sache wäre sicher interessant, und bezhalt wird auch anständig...
> ...



Ich nehm an, zwischenzeitlich ist der Eindruck entstanden, dass du eher ne Konkubine suchst als nen Elektriker....

Stehst du auch auf Jungs ?


----------



## plc_tippser (12 April 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> hmm habt ihr etwa alle arbeit?
> wenn man bedenkt wie viel zeit manache hier verbrignen kann ich das fast nicht glauben...
> 
> die sache wäre sicher interessant, und bezhalt wird auch anständig...
> ...


 

Spontan fällt mir da nur Waldy ein.

Ansonsten, hast du mal in die Tageszeitung geguckt?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 April 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> hmm habt ihr etwa alle arbeit?
> wenn man bedenkt wie viel zeit manache hier verbrignen kann ich das fast nicht glauben...
> 
> die sache wäre sicher interessant, und bezhalt wird auch anständig...
> ...


 
Wir können uns am Freitag (Forumstrefffen) an deiner Bar ja mal ausgiebig unterhalten. ;-)


----------



## waldy (22 April 2007)

Hi Markus,
und wie sehen Chansen bei Waldy aus ? 

Wo muss ich meine Unterlage hin schicken mit meine Löhnvorstellung ?

gruß waldy


----------



## ZOOM (22 April 2007)

Momentan ist im Süden der Markt an Arbeitskräften sehr lehr.

Da Techniker oder besonders Meister mit enormen Geldaufwand verbunden sind kommt auch nur stets wenig nach. 

Waldy währe doch sehr gut, er hat viel Tatendrang und Motivation. Er währe allgemein jemand der Praxis und Ruhe rein bringt. 

Maxi wollte sich auch veränden, wobei ich glaube das ihr nicht die Aufträge habt sein Potential auszufüllen und er momemntan lieber um 17 Uhr immer lieber bei Mama sein würde. 

Rene ist Meister und sucht auch einen Job.


----------



## waldy (22 April 2007)

Hi,

" hmm habt ihr etwa alle arbeit?
wenn man bedenkt wie viel zeit manache hier verbrignen kann ich das fast nicht glauben..." - hi Markus, entspann dich, zwei Bewerber hast du schon 
Kannst du   jetzt damit Ruhig schlafen? 

gruß waldy


----------



## ZOOM (22 April 2007)

Arbeit ist gut gesagt.
Ich behaupte mal die meisten wissen gar nicht mehr was richtig Freizeit bedeutet.

Glaube als Steuerungstechniker kann man sich auch wirklich Tod Arbeiten.


----------



## Markus (22 April 2007)

wer ist rene?


----------



## ZOOM (23 April 2007)

Sorry, Ralle meinte ich


----------



## Ralle (23 April 2007)

ZOOM schrieb:


> Sorry, Ralle meinte ich



???

@Zoom

Du kannst wohl kaum mich meinen :roll:! Bzw. Womit meinst du mich???

PS: Wieder ist mein Lieblingssmiley wech :evil:!


----------



## Markus (30 November 2007)

die sache bleibt aktuell.

wollen mindestens einen, ggf auch zwei...
programmierkenntnisse nicht unbedingt erfordelich, einen guten schaltschrankbauer mit eplan kenntnissen können wir auch brauchen.

haben ein paar nette projekte für 2008 am start.

finanziell kann sich hier auch keiner beschweren.

man oder frau kann alles lernen, also gerne auch anrufen wenn du noch grün hinter den ohren bist...

markus


----------



## waldy (30 November 2007)

Hi,

" die sache bleibt aktuell " - hm, bei mir auch 
Ich suche auch eine gute Stelle immer noch 

gruß waldy


----------



## Markus (30 November 2007)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> " die sache bleibt aktuell " - hm, bei mir auch
> Ich suche auch eine gute Stelle immer noch
> ...


 

ich weiss jetzt nicht wie ich das formulieren soll, aber ich habe angst vor dir...


----------



## lorenz2512 (30 November 2007)

hallo,
@ waldi: das würd ich mir überlegen, den letzten hat er zur sau gemacht, gingle.


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (30 November 2007)

Also, nen guten Schaltschrankbauer kenne ich.

Bin zwar auch ein gelernter ebensolcher aber ich mag nicht in den Süden ziehen. 

Solltest an ner Firma interessiert sein, die wo Schränke entwickeln (also mit EPlan zeichnen) und bauen, dann lasse mich es wissen und ich gebe dir die eMail Adresse.

Anfragen kostet ja nix.

Gruss Dabbes


----------



## zotos (30 November 2007)

Sehr geehrte Herren Uhl,
hiermit schicke ich Ihnen Ihre Stellenanzeige zu meiner Entlastung zurück. 
Ich danke Ihnen für die Ausschreibung oben genannter Stelle.
Nach sorgfältiger Prüfung Ihres Angebotes muss ich Ihnen leider mitteilen, dass ich die angebotene Stelle nicht antreten werde.
Ich versichere Ihnen, dass meine Entscheidung keine Abwertung Ihrer Person oder Ihres Unternehmens bedeutet, sondern ausschließlich auf meine Auswahlkriterien zurück zu führen ist.
Ich bedauere, Ihnen keine günstigere Nachricht geben zu können und wünsche Ihnen und Ihrer Firma für die Zukunft alles Gute und Ihrem Unternehmen auch ohne meine Mitwirkung viel Erfolg.

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Mit föniglichem Gruß

ZoToS


----------



## Markus (30 November 2007)

ich brauche keine externen schrankbauer - habe hier drei mit denen ich bestens zufrieden bin.

wir machen auch nur begrenzt schränke selber.

@lorenz
wenn du das sagst...


@zotos
wenn ich dich hier haben wollte, dann hätte ich dich einfach gekauft...


----------



## waldy (30 November 2007)

Hi,

" wenn ich dich hier haben wollte, dann hätte ich dich einfach gekauft... "- mda, sehr interessante aussage.
Nur  mich es interriert, was koste ich dann , in Augen von Markus?


gruß waldy


----------



## Flo (1 Dezember 2007)

suchst du nur freiberufler (auf regie) oder soll das eher in die richtung fremdvergabe von kompletten Projekten gehen ?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 Dezember 2007)

Hallo waldy,



waldy schrieb:


> ...was koste ich dann , in Augen von Markus?..


Markus sucht ein Mädchen! Schätze, unter diesem Gesichtspunkt würde er keine fünfzig Cent für dich bezahlen  .


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## waldy (1 Dezember 2007)

Hi,
na ja, ich komme hier mit Beträge von Markus irgendwie nicht ganz klar,
erst er wolte einer kaufen:



> @zotos
> wenn ich dich hier haben wollte, dann hätte ich dich einfach gekauft...


 
Und später er will sich selber verkaufen



> ruf mich mal an - 0049 177 700 20 72


 
Es wäre nciht schlecht, erst mal entscheiden, was möchte Markus doch haben 


gruß waldy

P.S. Markus , warum hast du Angst von mir ? Ich bin doch ganz Normale Mensch , wie alle andere Leute .


----------



## MW (1 Dezember 2007)

waldy schrieb:


> Markus , warum hast du Angst von mir ?


 
Na ich hätte da ne idee,

vielleicht vor dem super deutsch der du haben hast     

siehe hier:


waldy schrieb:


> Hi,
> na ja, ich komme hier mit Beträge von Markus irgendwie nicht ganz klar,
> erst er wolte einer kaufen:
> 
> ...


----------



## waldy (1 Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
ah MW, 
diese Witzte mit meine Deutschspachen sind schon so Uralt, das du muss schon was anderes überlegen, bevor schreibst du neue Beitrag hier.


----------



## waldy (1 Dezember 2007)

Teil zwei

Extra an MW

" gruß waldy"


----------



## MW (1 Dezember 2007)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ah MW,
> diese Witzte mit meine Deutschspachen sind schon so Uralt, das du muss schon was anderes überlegen, bevor schreibst du neue Beitrag hier.


 
Ist mir bekannt, konnte es mir aber diesmal einfach nicht verkneifen.


@ Markus:  
Welche Berufliche Grundbildung ist den Voraussetzung:
Facharbeiter, Meister, Techniker, Ingenieur ???????


----------



## zotos (1 Dezember 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ...
> @zotos
> wenn ich dich hier haben wollte, dann hätte ich dich einfach gekauft...



Ist bei euch den Sklavenhaltung noch erlaubt? 

Ich meine das hat ja den Vorteil das man nie gekündigt bekommt. Man wird eben verkauft.


----------



## vierlagig (1 Dezember 2007)

MW schrieb:


> Welche Berufliche Grundbildung ist den Voraussetzung:
> Facharbeiter, Meister, Techniker, Ingenieur ???????



wenn ich das richtig rausgelesen habe, ist der abschluss nicht wichtig, hauptsache der neue, ähm, die neue hat was aufm kasten...

ich hätte zu bieten:
13 jahre erfahrung
EPLAN 5.4 - P8
STEP 7, STEP 5 (logo, easy, pharao, 200er und alles was man sonst so nicht braucht)
Umrichter: SIEMENS, SEW, DANFOSS
C#, VB, C++
iFIX, WINCC, RSVIEW32 und SE
abgeschlossenes studium und so weiter und sofort

aber irgendwie...das ist soweit weg


----------



## Markus (1 Dezember 2007)

MW schrieb:


> @ Markus:
> Welche Berufliche Grundbildung ist den Voraussetzung:
> Facharbeiter, Meister, Techniker, Ingenieur ???????


 
meinetwegen kann der frisör oder aushilfspfarrer gewesen sein...


@zotos
keine ahnung, ich entscheide hier was erlaubt ist und was nicht - wenn ich einen sklaven will, dann bekomme ich auch einen. nein ich war kein einzelkind!


----------

